# 2016 Rogue switching headlight bulbs?



## mystical80 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was wondering, i was going to take my halogen bulbs out and put leds in. Can you replace the low beam bulbs without removing the bumper on the 2016 Rogue.


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, you can do it from the engine bay.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mystical80 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

What brand led are you going with? Ive been wanting to change up my headlights since i feel the output is not bright enough....dont understand why nissan didnt go with leds to begin with or even a nice projector


----------

